# [SOLVED](55 error) Asrock z77 extreme 4



## syedimty (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi all,
I recently got an asrock extreme 4 z77 mobo , intel 3570k and gskill 4gb x 2 1600MHZ(not dual channel, separate kit but same model, brought them together)

I have update the mobo bios through internet.

There are four ram slots, and they are a1,a2,b1,b2.
In manual its said that a1,b1 - dual channel and a2 - b2 dual channel.

But the problem is when add the ram to these following slots i am getting 55 error(that is memory not install). But the ram works only when i insert them in a1 and a2 slot.

When try them in below configuration, i am getting 55 error
1. a1 , b1
2 b1, b2
3 a2,b2
4, b2,a1
5, a1,a2
6, a1,b2

I just want to know , whether my mobo is faulty. or everything is just fine.


----------



## syedimty (Aug 19, 2012)

This is the exact model i got


----------



## erocker (Aug 19, 2012)

Code 55 is "memory not installed". If you know your memory is good, it is most likely the motherboard at fault.


----------



## syedimty (Aug 19, 2012)

erocker said:


> Code 55 is "memory not installed". If you know your memory is good, it is most likely the motherboard at fault.


Thats what i were thinking. The ram is good. It works on slot a1 and a2.


----------



## syedimty (Aug 19, 2012)

Will try keep only one ram. And will try all slots and report here


----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 19, 2012)

Those specific sticks are not supported in this list:

http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77 Extreme4/?cat=Memory

Also from that ASRock:

It is recommended to install a memory module in DDR3_A2 or DDR3_B2 slot first!

On the other hand G-skill says they are: 

http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=355


----------



## syedimty (Aug 19, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Those specific sticks are not supported in this list:
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77 Extreme4/?cat=Memory
> 
> ...



i think ram slots are faulty.

I just took one ram, and tried them in every slots.
a1 slot working
a2 slot working
b1 not working
b2 not working.

Seems like slot b1 and b2 are faulty.


----------



## syedimty (Aug 19, 2012)

Seems like mobo is problem
I have tried with single ram, in all slots
only slots a1, and a2 working
slots b2,b1 not working


----------



## Kenshai (Aug 19, 2012)

I have the G-Skill Snipers (believe they might be identical with shorter heat spreaders) and this same board. So yours should work just fine. 

Mine had the same error and it was the boards fault, I had a single bent CPU socket pin. Symptoms were odd, single stick would work in 3 of the memory channels, two sticks would produce the error every time. 

So in all, the memory should work fine. I experienced this issue, but it was likely a one off problem.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 19, 2012)

syedimty said:


> Seems like mobo is problem
> I have tried with single ram, in all slots
> only slots a1, and a2 working
> slots b2,b1 not working



Good find. Since this motherboard is not quite the ATX standard I would suggest before RMA to try to take the mobo down and re-mount it in the case taking particular care of the correct use of the standoffs. The mobo might be bent or when pushed/forced, the 24pin power cord which is close to to those slots might have caused some damage. Of course a clear CMOS also might be tried. Then RMA.


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 19, 2012)

inspect the socket for bent pins asrock seems to have a issue with there memory slots not working due to bad sockets


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 19, 2012)

If a channel as a whole isn't working and there are no physical deformities you can see on the motherboard it could be a channel on the IMC on your processor, but I would guess that it is the motherboard before that.


----------



## syedimty (Aug 20, 2012)

Problem solved 

Hey you guys are right. The problem was with the mobo socket,
I took my proccy out of mobo today. To check the cpu socket. What i found was a bent pin.
*I carefully made the pin straight. Now all four ram slots working fine.*
No i am running my rams on slot a1 and b1  .

Thanks a lot guys. 

For everyone who planing to buy Asrock z77 Extreme :
I searched online everyhwere. Many reporting that mobo having faulty ram slots. So beware.


----------



## syedimty (Aug 20, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> inspect the socket for bent pins asrock seems to have a issue with there memory slots not working due to bad sockets



Thanks man, this helped. It was indeed bent pin. Cant thank you enough

Hey guys, how to give reputation


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 20, 2012)

syedimty said:


> Thanks man, this helped. It was indeed bent pin. Cant thank you enough
> 
> Hey guys, how to give reputation



Boom goes the dynamite. 
Glad to hear that it was only a bent pin. I remember when I took out my cooler off of the motherboard with my Phenom II 940, I ended up ripping the CPU out of the socket (another reason why I love LGA and Intel's retaining bracket (SB-E has two brackets that lock together on each side!)) and I ended up bending about 30 pins on it (!!). Took me an hour but I straightened them all out.

The "Thanks" button is like reputation on other sites. It's just based on the particular post.

Let that baby fly and have fun.


----------



## syedimty (Aug 20, 2012)

@Aquinus thanks mate .
Thanked everyone helped. 

@MODS - Please add [solved] to thread title, so others having same problem can refer this thread


----------



## Kenshai (Aug 20, 2012)

Wasn't aware it was a consistent problem with this board. Glad that was the solution!


----------



## erocker (Aug 20, 2012)

OneMoar gets a cookie! 

Title changed to [Solved] as requested.


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 20, 2012)

I have seen quiet a few complaints of asrock boards with dimm slot issues because of faulty sockets seems to be a common issue with asrock boards shame because there dam good boards at a affordable price. then again hard to say how many of the complaints are a factory defect and what ones are user error 
always install the CPU strait down never tip it in or slide in it always set it in strait and square [<^>]


----------

